# Is Dell XPS M1710 laptop a 64bit computer?



## paulcheung

Hi all, Is dell XPS M1710 a 64bit computer? Can it use window 7 64bit?
Thank you.

Dell™ XPS™ M1710 Owner's Manual


Processor 

Processor type
 Intel® Core™ Solo processor 

Intel Core Duo processor 

L1 cache
 64 KB 

L2 cache
 2 MB

External bus frequency (front side bus)
 533 MHz or 667 MHz



System Information 

System chip set
 Mobile Intel 945PM Express

Data bus width
 64 bits

DRAM bus width
 dual channel bus

Processor address bus width
 32 bits

Flash EPROM
 1 MB

PCI bus
(PCI-Express used for video controllers)
 32 bits
x16



ExpressCard 

NOTE: The ExpressCard slot is designed only for ExpressCards. It does NOT support PC Cards.

ExpressCard connector
 one ExpressCard slot (54 mm)

1.5 V and 3.3 V

Cards supported
 ExpressCard/34 (34 mm) and ExpressCard/54 (54 mm)

ExpressCard connector size
 26 pins




Memory 

Memory module connector
 two user-accessible SODIMM connectors

Memory module capacities
 256 MB, 512 MB, 1 GB, and 2 GB

Memory type
 1.8 V SODIMM DDR-II

supports DDR-II up to 667 MHz

Minimum memory
 512 MB (via 2 x 256 MB SODIMM DDR-II modules)

Maximum memory
 4 GB (via 2 x 2 GB SODIMM DDR-II modules)

NOTE: In order to take advantage of the dual channel bandwidth capability, both memory slots must be populated and must match in size.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Wow. Lots of unnecessary information in there....

Basically anything from the Core line of processors onward is 64-bit, so yes.


----------



## paulcheung

Sorry about that, just to make sure everything is compatable with the 64bit OS before install it. and thank you .


----------



## voyagerfan99

CPU is basically the only thing that determines if you can run 64-bit or not.


----------



## paulcheung

voyagerfan99 said:


> CPU is basically the only thing that determines if you can run 64-bit or not.


Thanks, but I saw something about this processor instruction set is 32bits, can you clarify this for me? This is the processor in the laptop, thanks



http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27236&wapkw=(YONAH+T2500)


----------



## tremmor

Check here at Microsoft. 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/...and-64-bit-Windows-frequently-asked-questions

One other thing comes to mind. Said that i needed a previous ver of 64 bit. Like xp or Vista.
I did not. I had 32 bit xp pro. Installed the windows 7 pro 64 and installed just fine. 
Did a wipe and everything good. And it was an upgrade. Not a full install. I did a full format and not quick format.


----------

